# Deactivated after only 18 days!



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up. 

I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6. 

Basically I have only been in drive mode 11 days and that is not enough time to go from zero to 4.6. At least not when you do not drive for 80 hours a week. I normally have been driving for about 40 hours a week and much of that is during the daytime when there are fewer rides to be picked up.

Now my wife is fuming mad. She has called 20 folks she knows uses Uber for rides and asked them to give every driver that picks them up in the Phoenix area a 1 star rating to try to destroy Uber in Phoenix by getting all drivers deactivated. She has written a very damning thing that she plans on posting to the public on Facebook asking all to do the same thing to hurt all drivers. 

I have begged her not to and she has agreed to hold off till Thursday to see if Uber does the right thing and reactivates me or not.

What a mess!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

how many rides total did you give?


----------



## Jjconn (Apr 21, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> how many rides total did you give?


When you start driving your rating starts a 5


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

You are mistaken. You start at 5. Since you've likely given upwards of 75-100 rides, you are doing something that pax don't like. Uber's rating system is highly flawed, but Drivers that provide good service usually stay at 4.7ish or better after 50 rides. Hope this doesn't rub you the wrong way, but it sounds like the class may have something to offer for you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LaMond said:


> They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.


Drivers start out at 5.0


LaMond said:


> Basically I have only been in drive mode 11 days and that is not enough time to go from zero to 4.6.


There is a grace period of first 40 rides. After that, a New Driver's Star Rating becomes actionable by Uber if it is below 4.6 . In many markets, Uber will give Drivers a 2 week probationary period to bring their Rating above 4.6 . Ask that your emails be escalated to a Driver Operations manager. Or visit your local Phoenix Uber office, if there is one.


LaMond said:


> They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings.


Here is thread on Driver Training Classes, with a link to a Forbes article

*Driver Training*


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

To date I have given only 49 rides. Since I did not have but 3 rides last week and I know for a fact all gave me 5 stars and my rating has dropped even more. 

I have driven for years and know how to treat people. I keep my car extremely clean inside and out. I am a clean freak and even one smudge drives me nuts. I open doors for each pax and ask them if they have a preferred route or want me to use the GPS instead. I ask what music they prefer. 

Each week my ratings have improved except last week when I took much of the week off.

I had my wife check my rating the day I started and it said zero. There is no way a person can give a zero rating so it tells me new drivers start at zero. The first week I saw over half of the stars the paxs were giving me and all were 5 stars. Yet the first 2 1/2 days it stated I had a 2.83 rating. Granted since the first few days are hard to get to learn the app and the other ropes of driving for Uber I wasn't expecting everyone would give me 5 stars.

Doesn't a steadily improving rating show I am taking steps to improve the ratings?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Your rating starts at 5, period. 

Next....when do you drive? If doing the late shift your ratings will be lower than if you drive the day shift, no matter how good you are. Drunk ratings hurt, but that's $$ time

Edit: honestly sounds like you got a couple 1 stars right off the bat. I'd email Uber and ask for another 50 rides to get up to 4.6, then say you would take the class if unsuccessful


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

With only 49 rides, they are being a bit silly judging you especially that 4.4 is not too bad for a newbie! A warning might have been fine but deactivation is extreme.
if you really need this thing, email them and say that you are still learning the city and that's why your rating is a bit low. Ask them to reassess you by your 100th ride like they normally do!! Also ask them for riders' negative feedback so you'll know what is it you're doing wrong.

And tell your wife to calm down. 1 starring a few drivers will only hurt the drivers not uber.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

I drive a mix of hours but mainly the rides come at night when the bar rush is on. I know I had one drunk customer ask me what I had been drinking and I told him I don't drink and he got ticked off. I am sure he gave me a 1 star. He even reported me to Uber saying he thought I was drunk. I haven't drank for 21 years! The first couple of days were shaking as I was not familiar with Scottsdale AZ and had to learn my way around. I learn fairly fast and started to get to know the areas that the hot spots were in.

I would not be one bit surprised if a few of the first customer had given me a low rating. After all it is hard to get 5 stars if you don't know the area you are working in. Something I learned very fast that when driving for Uber you must learn the area. So I did.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> With only 49 rides, they are being a bit silly judging you especially that 4.4 is not too bad for a newbie! A warning might have been fine but deactivation is extreme.
> if you really need this thing, email them and say that you are still learning the city and that's why your rating is a bit low. Ask them to reassess you by your 100th ride like they normally do!! Also ask them for rider's negative feedback so you'll know what is it you're doing wrong.
> 
> And tell your wife to calm down. 1 starring a few drivers will only hurt the drivers not uber.


I agree that to deactivate me so fast is extreme. That is why I am upset and my wife is livid. I too thought a 4.4 wasn't too bad after only the few rides I had given. I knew I had to get it up though and have been working very hard to do that.

Telling my wife to calm down is like me giving birth and that is impossible since I am a guy. LOL


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I kind of like the idea of starting at zero instead


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Like others have said, contact uber and ask for another month to prove yourself, worth a shot!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Your rating starts at 5, period.
> 
> Next....when do you drive? If doing the late shift your ratings will be lower than if you drive the day shift, no matter how good you are. Drunk ratings hurt, but that's $$ time
> 
> Edit: honestly sounds like you got a couple 1 stars right off the bat. I'd email Uber and ask for another 50 rides to get up to 4.6, then say you would take the class if unsuccessful


It sounds like they may have messed up and he really did start at 0* if his 2 day rating was 2.xx which would be nearly impossible.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

sounds like your wife REALLY wants you out of the house.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


Why do we have to suffer because of your ratings? Your wife's anger is going to misdirected. Uber won't feel any pain, but maybe a driver's family will. Consider it.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

limepro said:


> It sounds like they may have messed up and he really did start at 0* if his 2 day rating was 2.xx which would be nearly impossible.


I doubt it. He admitted his first few days he didn't know his way around. A 2 day of 2.xx is very attainable.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Giving one stars to random drivers is devastating to them as you noticed. It is unfair and does not help you.
To get your rating up, i suggest you go on emergency mode. That includes some of the things you mentioned you are already doing. Most importantly, only drive in the daytime for now, so you can more easily see everything and avoid the inebriated crowd. Driving in an unfamiliar area was probably the biggest contributor to the low ratings. Pick an area and become expertly familiar with itby studying its map and driving it without passengers. Then only turn on the app there. As you become more confident in nearby areas, start working there as well. One yardstick to use is can i take a passenger from this point to the local airport without using the GPS?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LaMond said:


> I open doors for each pax


You should stop opening doors. Very few UberX Drivers open doors. It's prolly making your pax uncomfortable too, since most of em are likely lot younger than you.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LaMond said:


> I agree that to deactivate me so fast is extreme. That is why I am upset and my wife is livid. I too thought a 4.4 wasn't too bad after only the few rides I had given. I knew I had to get it up though and have been working very hard to do that.
> 
> *Telling my wife to calm down is like me giving birth and that is impossible since I am a guy. LOL*


Bro, I get you and your wife's frustration. Explain to her that encouraging other riders to give out 1 stars accomplishes only one thing: *hurting other drivers and their families.* Calmly remind her that she wouldn't like it if another driver's wife threatened to do same thing. Explaining this might really help her to understand that publically attacking Uber this way can hurt other people, that probably never deserved it.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Like others have said, contact uber and ask for another month to prove yourself, worth a shot!





chi1cabby said:


> Drivers start out at 5.0
> 
> There is a grace period of first 40 rides. After that, a New Driver's Star Rating becomes actionable by Uber if it is below 4.6 . In many markets, Uber will give Drivers a 2 week probationary period to bring their Rating above 4.6 . Ask that your emails be escalated to a Driver Operations manager. Or visit your local Phoenix Uber office, if there is one.
> 
> ...


LaMond, take this fine advice to heart. These words of wisdom are from drivers that are veterans, with perhaps several thousand rides between them, if not more.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Open a door for your wife and then push her out. Grow a pair dude, don't let your woman fight your battles. Uber will give you an extention.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Open a door for your wife and then push her out. Grow a pair dude, don't let your woman fight your battles. Uber will give you an extention.


Bravo, Bravo.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

Well I have listened to all of you. So far two days and no word from Uber. I think I will maybe tell them off next time.

And to think they chose Phoenix to open an "Office of Excellence". That makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Open a door for your wife and then push her out. Grow a pair dude, don't let your woman fight your battles. Uber will give you an extention.


 I doubt if that would be wise at all. Not when her business does 5 times what mine does. She paid cash for the house we have I didn't put a penny into it.

Hard to get an extension when Uber wont respond to emails.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ayad said:


> Driving in an unfamiliar area was probably the biggest contributor to the low ratings. Pick an area and become expertly familiar with itby studying its map and driving it without passengers. Then only turn on the app there. As you become more confident in nearby areas, start working there as well. One yardstick to use is can i take a passenger from this point to the local airport without using the GPS?


i dont understand "driving in an unfamiliar area"
isnt that what the GPS is for?
so pax give riders 1star is they use the GPS instead of knowing the area by heart?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i dont understand "driving in an unfamiliar area"
> isnt that what the GPS is for?
> so pax give riders 1star is they use the GPS instead of knowing the area by heart?


What's not to understand about this? Rider doesn't put destination in. Verbally states destination. Delay comes from inputting destination yourself or taking a wrong turn.


----------



## borneonwingsofsteel (Jun 15, 2015)

You could always email uber and ask to take that special course that could send you right back into uberland.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> What's not to understand about this? Rider doesn't put destination in. Verbally states destination. Delay comes from inputting destination yourself or taking a wrong turn.


Still not understanding: so because the rider didnt input a destination, its still the DRIVERS fault that they have a delay because of inputting the address in? If the rider didnt input destination,in those cases the driver is expect to get there by knowledge of the area? really?

and for taking a wrong turn, um, aint that what GPS for, so you dont take wrong turns? Ive dropped pax off in a different state that I picked them up in plenty of times. I'm not familar with that other state area,as I do not live there. However instead of driving back cross state, and to minimize dead miles, I stay there and pick up in a non-familiar territory,and continue to drop them off in a non-familiar territory if that's their destination. I am able to take pax easily to places ive never been before. How? by simply following the turn by turn directions of GPS. Its not feasible to assume or expect a driver, or even a taxi cab, to know every single street in the area, including which hundred block are where on each street.



borneonwingsofsteel said:


> You could always email uber and ask to take that special course that could send you right back into uberland.


He was offered that


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

I dont know whats happening in Phoenix but with all the new drivers they hired I would guess that your number came up out of Uber's allmighty computor that also does dispatch and makes fake surges.Uber probably canned you for some illegal alien that will work for a %30 cut.Just look at it this way-they are saving you depreciation on your car.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You should stop opening doors. Very few UberX Drivers open doors. It's prolly making your pax uncomfortable too, since most of em are likely lot younger than you.


Yep 
It take a bit of style to open doors 
With out looking weird


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe your low rating is the result of someone's hurt wife? Think about it along with your wife.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> i dont understand "driving in an unfamiliar area"
> isnt that what the GPS is for?
> so pax give riders 1star is they use the GPS instead of knowing the area by heart?


GPS in the hands of a driver unfamiliar with the area is dangerous, and often makes a driver look incompetent. The trust and safety can take a considerable hit.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Still not understanding: so because the rider didnt input a destination, its still the DRIVERS fault that they have a delay because of inputting the address in? If the rider didnt input destination,in those cases the driver is expect to get there by knowledge of the area? really?
> 
> and for taking a wrong turn, um, aint that what GPS for, so you dont take wrong turns? Ive dropped pax off in a different state that I picked them up in plenty of times. I'm not familar with that other state area,as I do not live there. However instead of driving back cross state, and to minimize dead miles, I stay there and pick up in a non-familiar territory,and continue to drop them off in a non-familiar territory if that's their destination. I am able to take pax easily to places ive never been before. How? by simply following the turn by turn directions of GPS. Its not feasible to assume or expect a driver, or even a taxi cab, to know every single street in the area, including which hundred block are where on each street.
> 
> He was offered that


I would say you are an exceptional driver. Many, if not most, are not able to "fake ahead" as our lead chauffeur calls it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I would say you are an exceptional driver. Many, if not most, are not able to "fake ahead" as our lead chauffeur calls it.


Absolutely


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Now my wife is fuming mad. She has called 20 folks she knows uses Uber for rides and asked them to give every driver that picks them up in the Phoenix area a 1 star rating to try to destroy Uber in Phoenix by getting all drivers deactivated. She has written a very damning thing that she plans on posting to the public on Facebook asking all to do the same thing to hurt all drivers.


If she's my wife, I'll make her sign and drive with Uber. I'll stay at home relaxing with the kids and the dog, and the cat.

Think about it!


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Still not understanding: so because the rider didnt input a destination, its still the DRIVERS fault that they have a delay because of inputting the address in? If the rider didnt input destination,in those cases the driver is expect to get there by knowledge of the area? really?
> 
> and for taking a wrong turn, um, aint that what GPS for, so you dont take wrong turns? Ive dropped pax off in a different state that I picked them up in plenty of times. I'm not familar with that other state area,as I do not live there. However instead of driving back cross state, and to minimize dead miles, I stay there and pick up in a non-familiar territory,and continue to drop them off in a non-familiar territory if that's their destination. I am able to take pax easily to places ive never been before. How? by simply following the turn by turn directions of GPS. Its not feasible to assume or expect a driver, or even a taxi cab, to know every single street in the area, including which hundred block are where on each street.
> 
> He was offered that


Devil's advocate. Not all pax are reasonable, that's my viewpoint.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Still not understanding: so because the rider didnt input a destination, its still the DRIVERS fault that they have a delay because of inputting the address in?


Do you honestly think Uber PAX care whos fault it is. lol, you must be a new Uber driver.

I often get low stared because I didn't anticipate traffic which should have pushed me to take another route that would have added more miles to the trip and end up being low started anyways due to an ineffficient route. lol. You should know that Uber PAX are an entitled bunch and will likely low star you for many things out of a driver's control.



Bart McCoy said:


> If the rider didnt input destination,in those cases the driver is expect to get there by knowledge of the area? really?


Of course. PAX expect that if you are an Uber driver, you should already have the same knowledge of the city as any Taxi driver (which to some degree isn't that unreasonable). An Uber driver having to depend 100% on the GPS to get anywhere does not produce a 5 star Uber experience in my opinion (and likely the same opinion as 99% of any Uber/Taxi PAX.

Which is reasonable to believe that any new Uber driver will get low rated during the first couple of weeks driving due to not knowing the city well.



Bart McCoy said:


> and for taking a wrong turn, um, aint that what GPS for, so you dont take wrong turns? Ive dropped pax off in a different state that I picked them up in plenty of times. I'm not familar with that other state area,as I do not live there. However instead of driving back cross state, and to minimize dead miles, I stay there and pick up in a non-familiar territory,and continue to drop them off in a non-familiar territory if that's their destination. I am able to take pax easily to places ive never been before. How? by simply following the turn by turn directions of GPS. Its not feasible to assume or expect a driver, or even a taxi cab, to know every single street in the area, including which hundred block are where on each street.


From a PAX perspective, relying on a GPS for everything means you are not really driving with confidence. And if you are not driving with confidence, they feel they are not getting their money's worth (lol). So their recourse is to low star you.

djino


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

juicesack said:


> If she's my wife, I'll make her sign and drive with Uber. I'll stay at home relaxing with the kids and the dog, and the cat.
> 
> Think about it!


Impossible. She makes about $1500 a week doing her own business. She has to use me, Taxi cabs and other Uber drivers to get her around as she is physically incapable of driving any more. She does not want me to work any more. She wants me to take an early retirement. I could do that but I want to work. That is why I chose Uber. I can work when I want. She is just upset as she feels I have been treated wrong.

I am lucky to have a wife that cares so much if someone treats me bad in her opinion. Not many men have a wife that truly stands behind their husband.

She has calmed down quite a bit but now is on me even more to take the early retirement. LOL


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LaMond did you hear anything back from Uber?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

LaMond said:


> Impossible. She makes about $1500 a week doing her own business. She has to use me, Taxi cabs and other Uber drivers to get her around as she is physically incapable of driving any more. She does not want me to work any more. She wants me to take an early retirement. I could do that but I want to work. That is why I chose Uber. I can work when I want. She is just upset as she feels I have been treated wrong.
> 
> I am lucky to have a wife that cares so much if someone treats me bad in her opinion. Not many men have a wife that truly stands behind their husband.
> 
> She has calmed down quite a bit but now is on me even more to take the early retirement. LOL


So, you have a physically disabled wife, that makes 1500.00 a week? This story just keeps getting more Twilight Zone-ish...

I need to throw down the BS card...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> GPS in the hands of a driver unfamiliar with the area is dangerous, and often makes a driver look incompetent. The trust and safety can take a considerable hit.


Incompetent? Would you not say most Uber drivers own AND use GPS when Ubering? so i guess you're saying most Uberers are incompetent? really?
Do you know even your average local police have GPS in their vehicles???????????????



Tx rides said:


> I would say you are an exceptional driver. .


why thank you



djino said:


> Do you honestly think Uber PAX care whos fault it is. lol, you must be a new Uber driver.
> 
> Of course. PAX expect that if you are an Uber driver, you should already have the same knowledge of the city as any Taxi driver (which to some degree isn't that unreasonable). An Uber driver having to depend 100% on the GPS to get anywhere does not produce a 5 star Uber experience in my opinion (and likely the same opinion as 99% of any Uber/Taxi PAX.
> 
> ...


I'm not new, but im am new to pax giving drivers 1stars because they didnt input the address, and get offended by the driver 1)having to delay and input the address and 2)actually have to use GPS instead of knowing the area by heart

It shouldnt matter if an Uber driver or a taxi driver knows them well. If they can get the pax to the destination using an efficient route via GPS, what the hell is the problem?

Driving with confidence? Do you really expect drivers to know every street in every city,town and state? Because if you dont, how else are you going to get there without using GPS??????????????


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> So, you have a physically disabled wife, that makes 1500.00 a week? This story just keeps getting more Twilight Zone-ish...
> 
> I need to throw down the BS card...


She owns her own business. She has 5 employees so yeah she can make the bucks. Her business has been around for over 10 years.

Her disability is not one that prevents her from doing a lot of things. She just can't see well enough to drive in her opinion so she gave up her driver's license when her sight got to where she was afraid she could cause an accident. If she would wear her eye glasses all the time she could drive with no problem in my opinion but she hates wearing them except when she really really has to.

Guess maybe you have not much experience with someone that has any type of disability.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> LaMond did you hear anything back from Uber?


Nope not a word.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

I am going to give up even trying to contact them. Uber isn't that important. I will either drive for Lyft, which I have been anyways or go back and drive school bus. I do not want to do over the road truck driving any more. Too much stress of being gone from home for weeks at a time.

I have a 4.9 rating with Lyft. Don't get as many runs but that is ok too. I am not doing the driving for the money but for the fact of just doing something.

I may even in a few months do an early retirement. Social Security can be claimed in another 4 years so not that long till I have an income coming in. Meantime I could maybe get my wife to teach me how to help her in her business.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I'm not new, but im am new to pax giving drivers 1stars because they didnt input the address, and get offended by the driver 1)having to delay and input the address and 2)actually have to use GPS instead of knowing the area by heart


Then I say you have been lucky.

I'm not saying that the situation is fair (which I think is what you expect from Uber PAX), but if a PAX has the smallest reason to think that they are having an out of the norm experience with an Uber driver (even if its by the fault of their own), they will always have someone else the blame, and in this case, its the driver.



Bart McCoy said:


> It shouldnt matter if an Uber driver or a taxi driver knows them well.


Actually it does. Being a bit knowledgeable about traffic routes in the city you Uber drive, you will be able to quickly assess whether or not you should stay on present course as per the GPS. I myself often will communicate with my PAX and state something along the lines of "It looks like traffic is starting to build up here, although the GPS is having me stay on this road, I believe it will be faster if we exit up there and take this street, is that ok with you?"

Drivers who rely 100% on the GPS, will find it difficult to react to the above. The PAX may not say anything to you and be thinking in their mind "why are we taking this route, do Uber drivers always have to depend on their GPS. I'm going to be late now. This Uber driver sucks", and 1 star is what you shall receive.

In the first days of driving for Uber, I made it a habbit if I noticed the ETA being 15+ minutes, in asking the PAX if they have a preferred route or if the route the GPS has lined up is ok with them.



Bart McCoy said:


> If they can get the pax to the destination using an efficient route via GPS, what the hell is the problem?


Several problems....two for starters

1) They may need to be at their destintation for a certain time. GPS doesn't always place the most time efficient route.
2) GPS may lead you on a route that adds several additional miles to the trip than the PAX would normally take and end up having to pay more.

I know these are first world problems, but you are not dealing with family/friends here. You are dealing with an entitled stranger who wants the quickest/cheapest way to get to their destintation. If anything happens during the trip they feel it to be out of the norm (even if out of your control), they'll respond by low staring yo ass .lol



Bart McCoy said:


> Driving with confidence? Do you really expect drivers to know every street in every city,town and state? Because if you dont, how else are you going to get there without using GPS??????????????


Nope. But if a PAX gets in your car and says to just drive to the intersection of Street A and Street B which would be well known by the average person in that city, then they would expect that you can get them there from your current location, even if the current location is not well known to you.

djino


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Incompetent? Would you not say most Uber drivers own AND use GPS when Ubering? so i guess you're saying most Uberers are incompetent? really?
> Do you know even your average local police have GPS in their vehicles???????????????
> 
> why thank you
> ...


Oh come on, Bart! Why are you rephrasing my words? For dramatic effect? I said "OFTEN MAKES DRIVER LOOK INCOMPETENT"

Typically, when someone hires a driver, they expect the driver to be better than average. This includes being able to keep their eyes on the road.

There is "faking ahead" GPS, as we emphasize with drivers (knowing MOST of the roads, using GPS as a backup guide, but there is fully programmed GPS, which yes, can make one appear incompetent. If it is off ever so slightly, the driver is suddenly needing to reroute, and in tight traffic, they are suddenly under new stress.

As a matter of fact, yes all of our drivers use GPS, but they are expected to know all congested areas, especially downtown! I'm not sending anyone out for hire who does not know the layout of the city. Outlying neighborhoods are a different story, new neighborhoods pop up all the time. They should know the main roads to get to the subdivisions without relying on a device. Cabbies and chauffeurs were moving people for decades without GPS. Have you ever seen the test required in London?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

djino said:


> Then I say you have been lucky.
> 
> I'm not saying that the situation is fair (which I think is what you expect from Uber PAX), but if a PAX has the smallest reason to think that they are having an out of the norm experience with an Uber driver (even if its by the fault of their own), they will always have someone else the blame, and in this case, its the driver.
> 
> ...


Well put! You sound like a pro.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

LaMond said:


> She owns her own business. She has 5 employees so yeah she can make the bucks. Her business has been around for over 10 years.
> 
> Her disability is not one that prevents her from doing a lot of things. She just can't see well enough to drive in her opinion so she gave up her driver's license when her sight got to where she was afraid she could cause an accident. If she would wear her eye glasses all the time she could drive with no problem in my opinion but she hates wearing them except when she really really has to.
> 
> Guess maybe you have not much experience with someone that has any type of disability.


No, I don't have much experience with the disabled, however, I do have experience in handling brick walls that stand in front of my goals. not making this into a battle (unless your wife wants it to), but you state she paid a house in cash and you never put a penny down, now she fights your battles, it leads me to believe that you're "comfortable". And now, you're coming here for Intel and reassurance that you did nothing wrong?

Question: why haven't you partnered up with wifey at her business and make 1500.00 too?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Question: why haven't you partnered up with wifey at her business and make 1500.00 too?


 Because he can't show anything for taxes or they lose the "business" which is gaming the welfare system, in which she has 5 other women "working" for her and she turns the benefits into dollars.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> No, I don't have much experience with the disabled, however, I do have experience in handling brick walls that stand in front of my goals. not making this into a battle (unless your wife wants it to), but you state she paid a house in cash and you never put a penny down, now she fights your battles, it leads me to believe that you're "comfortable". And now, you're coming here for Intel and reassurance that you did nothing wrong?
> 
> Question: why haven't you partnered up with wifey at her business and make 1500.00 too?


A couple of reasons I haven't. One I do not understand how to do what she does. Two we do not work well together. Best when I stay out of her business as I would slow her down.

As far as you saying I am "comfortable" yes I am as far as money goes. I am not comfortable with her fighting my battles but she has a mind of her own. I was not asking anyone to validate me that I did nothing wrong. If that is how you chose to take it then you are sadly mistaken.

All I was wanting was ways of getting this back on track, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

I think I will leave this thread as there are a few here that quite frankly and getting my blood pressure up. I did not want this to turn into a battle but some have chosen that route.

I happen to have a fantastic wife that allows me to do what I want when I want. To have her cut down is something I will not tolerate. I do not always agree with how she handles things and she doesn't always agree how I handle things, but we do not control one another.

As it stands now I am not going to try to drive for Uber. I sent them a nasty letter this morning telling them what I thought of their whole not responding thing. If they want to do business like that then let them. But I want no part of a business that treats the ones that make them money the way they seem to be treating theirs.

I wish all of you the best of luck with them.

I am going to stick with Lyft.


----------



## Karkar (Jun 15, 2015)

Are you putting the address in an actual GPS or are you using the one uber provides for you in the app? As an uber passenger, I've had a few newbies try to put my desination into their own GPS. I just let them know its in the app and show them the navigation in app and they're like 0_0. I gave them a pass though


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

lol
bates motel...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Incompetent? Would you not say most Uber drivers own AND use GPS when Ubering? so i guess you're saying most Uberers are incompetent? really?
> Do you know even your average local police have GPS in their vehicles???????????????
> 
> why thank you
> ...


The problem is, you only need more 4-stars than 5-stars to get a deactivation worthy rating. 1-star for gps nav problem/not manually knowing the area well enough? Unlikely. 4-star? A lot more likely.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

First off, **** these pax. We are already doing way too much for a cheap ride. You cant put blame on the driver because of the pax. If a pax has a preferred route,and only goes a certain route, common sense says to simply tell the driver which way to go: not hard. But still the biggest BS ive heard in this topic is that its the drivers fault they have to manually type in the destination because the pax didnt do it!!

Remember, even though doing Uber is basically like being a cab driver, most uberers are simply not cab drivers. Meaning they work part time,and just arent going to know all the streets. But if they can you there via GPS, i seriously dont know what the big deal is. the last time i took a cab, to get my car out the shop(before i did uber),the cabbie didnt know the address/location of where I was going. But i didnt trip and didnt thnk much of it, i just simply told him the way to go. again: not hard!



JWBurns said:


> You and your wife both sound like *****ES.
> 
> Nut the **** up, accept the fact that you were rated poorly, and move on.
> 
> ...


wow. that's a bit much dont you think?



Karkar said:


> Are you putting the address in an actual GPS or are you using the one uber provides for you in the app? As an uber passenger, I've had a few newbies try to put my desination into their own GPS. I just let them know its in the app and show them the navigation in app and they're like 0_0. I gave them a pass though


they had to be extremely new
however if they are using the Uber iphone, i dont think that was really an option until a while ago when they made some updates
of course every since the beginning of the Android app just touching the address to automatically bring up the nav has been available


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> First off, **** these pax. We are already doing way too much for a cheap ride. You cant put blame on the driver because of the pax.


You are preaching to the choir. But unfortunately Uber vales the ratings of these entitled PAX like any other. And so if you wish to continue driving for Uber, you need to sometimes takes steps that could avoid any issues during the trip so that you maintain a good rapport.



Bart McCoy said:


> If a pax has a preferred route,and only goes a certain route, common sense says to simply tell the driver which way to go: not hard. But still the biggest BS ive heard in this topic is that its the drivers fault they have to manually type in the destination because the pax didnt do it!!


Of course that would be reasonable if the PAX cared enough about what you think. But since they are the ones who are paying for the ride, some feel you should know your way around town without them having to spend a few seconds entering their destination in the app.



Bart McCoy said:


> Remember, even though doing Uber is basically like being a cab driver, most uberers are simply not cab drivers. Meaning they work part time,and just arent going to know all the streets.


That may be the reality, but its not what PAX think. Many PAX do not separate the experience from a cabbie to an Uber driver. Most cabbies drive taxi fulltime and thus have the experience of not having to rely on a GPS. So PAX may believe your everyday Uber driver should be no different, otherwise why would you choose to be an Uber driver.

If you have worked in any customer service facing job, you'll realize that many people have high expectations of the service they are paying for and have little patients for the issues that may occur in providing that service. Uber is no different.



Bart McCoy said:


> But if they can you there via GPS, i seriously dont know what the big deal is. the last time i took a cab, to get my car out the shop(before i did uber),the cabbie didnt know the address/location of where I was going. But i didnt trip and didnt thnk much of it, i just simply told him the way to go. again: not hard!


Sure. But if you had the chance to rate your Taxi driver there, I'm pretty sure you would not be rating him a perfect 5. Perhaps a 4 out of 5. Which should be a good score, but to Uber, it isn't. So part of the blame goes to Uber here. Uber believes if you are not perfect and providing perfect service, you shouldn't be driving for them.

djino


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

What kind of car are you driving?
Or maybe someone said you drove too fast or ran red lights, stop signs. Etc. 
Something happened


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

djino said:


> So PAX may believe your everyday Uber driver should be no different, otherwise why would you choose to be an Uber driver.
> 
> Sure. But if you had the chance to rate your Taxi driver there, I'm pretty sure you would not be rating him a perfect 5. Perhaps a 4 out of 5. Which should be a good score, but to Uber, it isn't. So part of the blame goes to Uber here. Uber believes if you are not perfect and providing perfect service, you shouldn't be driving for them.
> 
> djino


People do Uber because of the invention of the GPS
I assure you, very very very few people would be doing Uber if no GPS was available, and we had to use the ABC maps from 7-11 !!!

If i had to rate my cab driver, as long as he got me there safely, he would get a 5. He didnt know the road on which the shop was on NO. But he was able to easily follow my directions: so thats FINE!


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> People do Uber because of the invention of the GPS
> I assure you, very very very few people would be doing Uber if no GPS was available, and we had to use the ABC maps from 7-11 !!!
> 
> If i had to rate my cab driver, as long as he got me there safely, he would get a 5. He didnt know the road on which the shop was on NO. But he was able to easily follow my directions: so thats FINE!


Well just from reading your experience, it wasn't a perfect experience, but it wasn't bad either. So I feel that many who would go have had the same experience, would rate accordingly, which would be something other than a 5. Perhaps you just have a lower standard for your drivers, which can be a good thing.

djino


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

LaMond said:


> I had my wife check my rating the day I started and it said zero


Driver & Pax ratings both start at 5* ... from there both are giving the opportunity to f**k up their rating. Some F it up faster than others.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

LaMond said:


> So far two days and no word from Uber. I think I will maybe tell them off next time.


Best bet is to go to the Uber office and talk to someone in person ... and be humble don't be aggressive that won't get you anywhere


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

djino said:


> Well just from reading your experience, it wasn't a perfect experience, but it wasn't bad either. So I feel that many who would go have had the same experience, would rate accordingly, which would be something other than a 5. Perhaps you just have a lower standard for your drivers, which can be a good thing.
> 
> djino


what would have made it a perfect experience? that the cab driver got there on his own? what difference does it make if he still got there making no wrong turns because he listened to me? i dont get it


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> what would have made it a perfect experience? that the cab driver got there on his own? what difference does it make if he still got there making no wrong turns because he listened to me? i dont get it


Yes, either from experience with the area or by GPS.

Unexpectedly having to direct a driver where to go leaves an impression of newbie driver providing a little less than a great experience. Obviously its not the end of the world, as the passenger still gets there. In my first few rides driving Uber, I have had a PAX say to me (in a joking way) "Do you want me to drive for you".

To quote Harry Kim from Star Trek Voyager (series finale) lol.. "*Maybe its not the destination that matters, perhaps its the journey*"

djino


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

this is all too much for 90cents/mile pay


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


^^^
Your wife taking it out on other drivers who may be in the same or worse condition than you is a really shabby and classless thing to do. 
She should be ashamed of herself... the uncultivated wench.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> GPS in the hands of a driver unfamiliar with the area is dangerous, and often makes a driver look incompetent. The trust and safety can take a considerable hit.


^^^
Here in Vegas, a LOT of cab drivers use GPS... I see them all the time, several times a day in fact.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Here in Vegas, a LOT of cab drivers use GPS... I see them all the time, several times a day in fact.


Well if they had a rating system, I wonder if those would be the 5 star drivers ?

My comment about GPS was in response to post-game guessing about possible reasons for lower rates. Not knowing a city, (and OBVIOUSLY not knowing it) would likely impact ratings.

Nowhere have I said GPS Was bad. Relying solely on it because you don't know the city? That can be dangerous, and can certainly make one look lost.
In my world, a lost hired driver is an incompetent one,


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well if they had a rating system, I wonder if those would be the 5 star drivers ?
> 
> My comment about GPS was in response to post-game guessing about possible reasons for lower rates. Not knowing a city, (and OBVIOUSLY not knowing it) would likely impact ratings.
> 
> ...


^^^
Yeah... I've noticed that some drivers go into panic mode if they can't find the street/building/shopping center etc that they are looking for, and that makes it even worse. 
I had to use GPS this morning because believe it or not the person that I picked up and the bus station downtown (the second 'believe it or not') didn't know where he was going and only had the address but said that it was off of Towne Center in a gated neighborhood and "gated neighborhood" doesn't narrow it down so I just zipped out there and went from there with the GPS. 
Probably the first livery vehicle that has picked up at the bus station in months. Hah!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


that's odd, they gave me a couple of months to get the rating up.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Your wife taking it out on other drivers who may be in the same or worse condition than you is a really shabby and classless thing to do.
> *She should be ashamed of herself... the uncultivated wench.*


Oh, boy!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


Give all drivers 1 star? Sorry but your wife isn't very smart. Her rating behavior will get flagged.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

I agree with Uber-Doober why would your wife take it out on other drivers? Plus not sure why you would post that on this forum especially when individuals can use that as leverage if they find ratings going down in your area. It will possibly jeopardize your ability to drive in the future if this is presented to Uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Y
> Basically I have only been in drive mode 11 days and that is not enough time to go from zero to 4.6. At least not when you do not drive for 80 hours a week. I normally have been driving for about 40 hours a week and much of that is during the daytime when there are fewer rides to be picked up.


strange, I would think you get way more rides during the day. Rush hour now in the summer happens during the day.
Only time there may be more rides at night than day would be fri and saturday nights, ONLY if you live in a party city
So you saying theres more rides available fri night sat night, than mon - sunday day time???????????


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> strange, I would think you get way more rides during the day. Rush hour now in the summer happens during the day.
> Only time there may be more rides at night than day would be fri and saturday nights, ONLY if you live in a party city
> So you saying theres more rides available fri night sat night, than mon - sunday day time???????????


Majority of people are working during the day and if they work say overnights they are probably sleeping. I would say more rides happen between 5pm-5am than 5am-5pm.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

JWBurns said:


> You and your wife both sound like *****ES.
> 
> Nut the **** up, accept the fact that you were rated poorly, and move on.
> 
> ...


Tell you what MF come to Phoenix and I will show you who the f'up is!! NO one calls my wife that filthy name and I mean no one!! I bet your mother and father would be really proud to know what a loser they raised!!

I quit Uber after the losers wouldn't even respond to any emails. I decided that Uber and all it's f'ed up employees can try to figure out what to do when Uber goes under with the lawsuit. Meantime I am going back to a job where I can make a decent wage for a good days work. One where a person doesn't have to put up with some jerk's filthy mouth like you have!

You are what the major issues in the world are all about right now. All the hatred. Go climb back into your crib and suck your thumb like a good little boy.


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

Just so all know my wife calmed down a lot. She decided to use Lyft from now and prevent any issues giving out low ratings to drivers that really didn't deserve it. She had in the past even given very poor drivers a 5 star rating. 

She seems much happier using Lyft now anyways. Says the drivers are not as uptight. LOL


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Tell you what MF come to Phoenix and I will show you who the f'up is!! NO one calls my wife that filthy name and I mean no one!! I bet your mother and father would be really proud to know what a loser they raised!!
> 
> I quit Uber after the losers wouldn't even respond to any emails. I decided that Uber and all it's f'ed up employees can try to figure out what to do when Uber goes under with the lawsuit. Meantime I am going back to a job where I can make a decent wage for a good days work. One where a person doesn't have to put up with some jerk's filthy mouth like you have!
> 
> You are what the major issues in the world are all about right now. All the hatred. Go climb back into your crib and suck your thumb like a good little boy.


comedy


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Just so all know my wife calmed down a lot. She decided to use Lyft from now and prevent any issues giving out low ratings to drivers that really didn't deserve it. She had in the past even given very poor drivers a 5 star rating.
> 
> She seems much happier using Lyft now anyways. Says the drivers are not as uptight. LOL


Uber, lyft, sidecar. Same drivers on all the platforms.

You say you drive lyft as well as uber. According to what your wife says, you are uptight when you drive uber and not as uptight when you drive lyft.

If it makes her feel better to say something like that and it works for her, all the power to her.

Even you admit to doing both. Not sure what the difference in drivers really is when it's the same pool of drivers as we all cross platform.

My personal opinion, is you suck at uber. Otherwise you would still be a partner

I see allot of excuses. It's everyone else's fault. But look around here. We are all driving for all three without issue.

Sorry man, sooner or later you need to man up and accept the fact that it's you and not them.

They don't deactivate people that know how to do the job.

I know you're not going to like to hear the truth. But that's it.

Your wife and you can be both mad at uber. But I'm sure they have 1000's of drivers in Phoenix that have no issues in not being deactivated


----------



## LaMond (May 31, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Uber, lyft, sidecar. Same drivers on all the platforms.
> 
> You say you drive lyft as well as uber. According to what your wife says, you are uptight when you drive uber and not as uptight when you drive lyft.
> 
> ...


I already had stated the firs few days I was driving in an area I wasn't familiar with. I am not making any excuses.

I just love how so many of you have twisted everything around to suit how you think. But so be it I really don't care. If all of you want to give out candy, water, beer, wine, drugs whatever to your passengers go for it. I am not willing to bow down to all the young punks.

Only thing I was confused about was being deactivated after driving only 18 days and the last 7 of those I had taken off as my wife had to have a medical procedure done and needed me home so all in all I only drove 11 days. No biggie though as I really dont care. Have fun making less than $1 a mile. LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I prefer the paper maps to the GPS. I can tell more than one story about my knowledge combined with a paper map vs. the GPS. Hint: in none of them did the GPS win.

I get more than one dollar per mile, but then, I drive Uber Taxi.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't give a shit about that


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LaMond said:


> I already had stated the firs few days I was driving in an area I wasn't familiar with. I am not making any excuses.
> 
> I just love how so many of you have twisted everything around to suit how you think. But so be it I really don't care. If all of you want to give out candy, water, beer, wine, drugs whatever to your passengers go for it. I am not willing to bow down to all the young punks.
> 
> Only thing I was confused about was being deactivated after driving only 18 days and the last 7 of those I had taken off as my wife had to have a medical procedure done and needed me home so all in all I only drove 11 days. No biggie though as I really dont care. Have fun making less than $1 a mile. LOL


We haven't twisted anything. It's very easy to analyze.

You drove in an area you weren't familiar with, ignorant move.

I don't give out free anything, I'm a 4.92. Because I know what I'm doing.

It doesn't matter if you don't drive every day. Uber doesn't care, so that part you can quit saying. It's based on the feedback of the rides you give. Not if you didn't drive every day.

I don't make a $1 a mile, I make $2.35 a mile, lol!!

You say you're done with this post, yet you keep coming back to defend yourself.

I'm going to sum it up in one line so there's no more confusion.

You suck at driving, get over it, move on.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

This guy isn't just getting a 4.4 stars from passengers, he is getting 1 star for posting on this forum. LOL


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

LaMond said:


> Only thing I was confused about was being deactivated after driving only 18 days and the last 7 of those I had taken off as my wife had to have a medical procedure done and needed me home so all in all I only drove 11 days. No biggie though as I really dont care. Have fun making less than $1 a mile. LOL


Don't start talking about 1$ a mile pay, it is obvious many on this forum do make money and keep a good rating. Plus you only worked 11 days and wind up getting the boot, you need to look into yourself. I do Uber part time weekends and make a great extra income from it and my rating has maintained above Uber standards. Instead of going back and forth with individuals on this post, take the advice, and maintain a good driving standard with Lyft or any other ridesharing company you work for.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> This guy isn't just getting a 4.4 stars from passengers, he is getting 1 star for posting on this forum. LOL


Yep, poor fella got no love from anyone. Come to think of it, at first he came across somewhat sympathetic. Then, he got nasty, showing true colors, and why paxs probably were giving bad ratings:

"Tell you what MF come to Phoenix..."

"...I really don't care."

"No biggie though as I really dont care. Have fun making less than $1 a mile. LOL"

Is this uncaring attitude *SYMPATHETIC*?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Don't start talking about 1$ a mile pay, it is obvious many on this forum do make money and keep a good rating. Plus you only worked 11 days and wind up getting the boot, you need to look into yourself. I do Uber part time weekends and make a great extra income from it and my rating has maintained above Uber standards. Instead of going back and forth with individuals on this post, take the advice, and maintain a good driving standard with Lyft or any other ridesharing company you work for.


Right. At first I had some sympathy for the guy. As he posted more, though, truth came out: this guy is a swollen duche berry!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

atomix said:


> Right. At first I had some sympathy for the guy. As he posted more, though, truth came out: this guy is a swollen duche berry!


This had to be the most entertaining post on this forum. Like you, I had tremendous amount of sympathy, after reading the first sentence. LOL!! Once he started mentioning about his wife and how she going to destroy peoples income it went down hill for me. I really wish the dude luck and hopefully he can grow up from this experience.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> People do Uber because of the invention of the GPS
> I assure you, very very very few people would be doing Uber if no GPS was available, and we had to use the ABC maps from 7-11 !!!
> 
> If i had to rate my cab driver, as long as he got me there safely, he would get a 5. He didnt know the road on which the shop was on NO. But he was able to easily follow my directions: so thats FINE!


I would love all GPS to go out one day while ubering. I'd pull out my key map (its a BOOK we have in Houston lol) and keep on truckin'. Surge would be awesome.

Been driving here in various endeavors long before GPS or Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

djino said:


> Yes, either from experience with the area or by GPS.
> 
> Unexpectedly having to direct a driver where to go leaves an impression of newbie driver providing a little less than a great experience. Obviously its not the end of the world, as the passenger still gets there. In my first few rides driving Uber, I have had a PAX say to me (in a joking way) "Do you want me to drive for you".
> 
> ...


If I am truly in an area I don't know (outlying mostly) I will ask the pax if they gave a preferred route and that otherwise I will just follow the GPS. I will follow that up with a comment about how we Uber drivers are not professionals and mostly don't know Houston as well as a cab driver would except in the busy spots (I don't need GPS in 90% of trips as 90% ARE in those areas anyway). I then say "But hey at least the car doesn't stink and it's a lot cheaper." (Unless a surge)

I just try to get them on my side as much as possible as they generally realize Houston is so spread out you won't know every area and also remind them what a deal they're getting. I don't know how it works in smaller towns though. But then the area I DO know is the size of many towns.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> This had to be the most entertaining post on this forum. Like you, I had tremendous amount of sympathy, after reading the first sentence. LOL!! Once he started mentioning about his wife and how she going to destroy peoples income it went down hill for me. I really wish the dude luck and hopefully he can grow up from this experience.


Sherif Elkattawy, right. His wife's reaction was totally psycho weird. I was getting pissed at all the aggression aimed at drivers (UP members), especially from him


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

atomix said:


> Sherif Elkattawy, right. His wife's reaction was totally psycho weird. I was getting pissed at all the aggression aimed at drivers (UP members), especially from him


I totally agree with you. How is Uber in LA? I was just out in the LA area last week, some of the best weather ever.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I totally agree with you. How is Uber in LA? I was just out in the LA area last week, some of the best weather ever.


Well, traffic sucks, our rates are total horseshit, and my hemorrhoids hurt from sitting on my ever-expanding ass all night; beyond that, things are fine.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

atomix said:


> Well, traffic sucks, our rates are total horseshit, and my hemorrhoids hurt from sitting on my ever-expanding ass all night; beyond that, things are fine.


A Philly Cheese Steak sounds perfect right now.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I am truly in an area I don't know (outlying mostly) I will ask the pax if they gave a preferred route and that otherwise I will just follow the GPS.


Houston has to be a great place to drive for sure. You have the Galleria and Montrose area which I am sure bring lots of revenue for drivers. Houston is a great place and has some of the most amazing highways, so many lanes.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

atomix said:


> A Philly Cheese Steak sounds perfect right now.


LA traffic is absolutely no joke!! Had a great Philly steak a few weeks back, a must get if your in town.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> LA traffic is absolutely no joke!! Had a great Philly steak a few weeks back, a must get if your in town.


Well, the President is here in LA right now, so traffic is tied up more. Hey, thanks, Prez.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

atomix said:


> Well, the President is here in LA right now, so traffic is tied up more. Hey, thanks, Prez.


OWNED! He was here about a month ago, thank GOD I wasn't driving. Good luck!


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> this is all too much for 90cents/mile pay


Agreed, but with the topic at hand, I tend to believe, drivers would enjoy this a little more if the kill rating were lowered to 4 or even 3.5.

djino


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Houston has to be a great place to drive for sure. You have the Galleria and Montrose area which I am sure bring lots of revenue for drivers. Houston is a great place and has some of the most amazing highways, so many lanes.


There are way too many drivers now. Surge is much rarer and doesn't last and the busy areas are mostly $3 trips. It's rare to get 3 in an hour except Friday Saturday. The guarantees are getting very hard to hit at times. Tips are almost nonexistent. 
You can make money but now it's all about guarantees unless you get a lucky long surge run. I did guarantees last night and without the guarantee money and one VERY lucky surge at the end of the evening that put me over the second guarantee period I would have had take home of less than $10 per hour.

As an example from 4 to 8pm you had to have 6 trips for the guarantee. I got 4 from 4 to 6pm and they were 3 minimum trips (I get $3.20) and one trip where I got $7. The next 2 hours I got 3 more trips adding up to about $25 (including a 2.0 surge trip). So I got 7 trips, 1 more than needed and without the guarantee would have made less than minimum wage after expenses even with VERY few dead miles and low mileage in general as all were short trips.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are way too many drivers now. Surge is much rarer and doesn't last and the busy areas are mostly $3 trips.


Well lots of luck and hopefully business will pick up for you. I wouldn't imagine Houston being a place for short trips, but hey guess no one can get out of the short trip stuff. LOL!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are way too many drivers now. Surge is much rarer and doesn't last and the busy areas are mostly $3 trips. It's rare to get 3 in an hour except Friday Saturday. The guarantees are getting very hard to hit at times. Tips are almost nonexistent.
> You can make money but now it's all about guarantees unless you get a lucky long surge run. I did guarantees last night and without the guarantee money and one VERY lucky surge at the end of the evening that put me over the second guarantee period I would have had take home of less than $10 per hour.
> 
> As an example from 4 to 8pm you had to have 6 trips for the guarantee. I got 4 from 4 to 6pm and they were 3 minimum trips (I get $3.20) and one trip where I got $7. The next 2 hours I got 3 more trips adding up to about $25 (including a 2.0 surge trip). So I got 7 trips, 1 more than needed and without the guarantee would have made less than minimum wage after expenses even with VERY few dead miles and low mileage in general as all were short trips.


At least you still have guarantees. When we had it, it was a game and glad I was making well under minimum wage as UBusER was paying me up to 50% in guarantees. I would make $8 profit for doing as minimum as possible. When you play the guarantee game, you do not drive surges. You look for places that get you min fares and then go hide out. Make it work for you with these low rates and too many drivers (which is perfect when you play the guarantee game). So much info on Guarantee games and you should embrace it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> At least you still have guarantees. When we had it, it was a game and glad I was making well under minimum wage as UBusER was paying me up to 50% in guarantees. I would make $8 profit for doing as minimum as possible. When you play the guarantee game, you do not drive surges. You look for places that get you min fares and then go hide out. Make it work for you with these low rates and too many drivers (which is perfect when you play the guarantee game). So much info on Guarantee games and you should embrace it.


Hiding is pretty much done for these days as the issue now is getting g ENOUGH trips. We don't have the same sort of guarantees as some areas: each period us different and counted alone. So if you have 2 guarantees back to back and you need 6 trips in each say 3 hour period snd you get 7 in one and 5 in the other you don't get the guarantee for the period you got 5 trips. If you do easily get the trips it's generally because you're in ping hell and can't get out to a quiet zone without going offline. And you HAVE to be in the busy area at one point per the guarantee.

It seems every few weeks they up the # of trips you get. Used to be 5 in 3 hours and now it's 7 quite often. Occasionally 8. One long trip and you can forget it. I used to beat the guarantees most of the time by catching surges but those are disappearing so fast now that pax just wait. That hurts because then you are sitting and losing out on guarantee trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Well lots of luck and hopefully business will pick up for you. I wouldn't imagine Houston being a place for short trips, but hey guess no one can get out of the short trip stuff. LOL!


I lied. Was not as much as I thought. The $4.80 is a cancel. Here's last night 4 to 8pm. Guarantee was $26 per hour. I usually don't work less than $28 but I was already in town so...

Anyway typical short trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> At least you still have guarantees. When we had it, it was a game and glad I was making well under minimum wage as UBusER was paying me up to 50% in guarantees. I would make $8 profit for doing as minimum as possible. When you play the guarantee game, you do not drive surges. You look for places that get you min fares and then go hide out. Make it work for you with these low rates and too many drivers (which is perfect when you play the guarantee game). So much info on Guarantee games and you should embrace it.


If there weren't guarantees many drivers would quit and it would surge. I'm hoping we run low on drivers soon but now there are ads on the radio. But it's a limited supply here I would think with the strict vehicle requirements.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


your wife vs Uber....let the battle begin! hope she has a lot of $$$


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Guarantees for me are a goal to beat, why would I be happy making the minimum?


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber should make the class mandatory before you begin but it does save alot of people who messed up from being deactivated completely so maybe not - you can take it as many X as you want, if you didnt screw up too bad they will reactivate you within about 2 weeks.

The problem starts with "I know what I am doing after X years"

you don't know shit.

Uber is it's own thing, if uber was the same as what you think there would be no uber. Uber demands things from its not employees and you are honestly better served by understanding what those are exactly, not what you think they are from some unrelated experience.

You are a delivery boy, getting paid a childs wage to deliver thankless people.

Go to an area of middle class and upper class white people and act professionally within Ubers standards and you will do as best you can.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Personality plays into it more than acting or dressing a certain way. I work in areas of mostly wealthy, I wear shorts and a polo shirt but 99% of them love me and request my # to get only me. I carry conversation with them when they want to, I'm genuine with them and I treat them like I would treat anyone else. 

I have been told that trips with me seem much shorter simply because they enjoy my company and since I am still the hired help I get tipped more than the average.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

LaMond said:


> I know I had one drunk customer ask me what I had been drinking and I told him I don't drink and he got ticked off. I am sure he gave me a 1 star. *He even reported me to Uber saying he thought I was drunk.* I haven't drank for 21 years.


6 pages and nobody picked up on this. It looks like the OP might have left the building, but if you knew that for sure (meaning Uber told you about the report) then I suspect this has something to do with the deactivation. Since Uber "can not release any comments from rides" (blah.. blah. blah) it is unlikely that you know for sure. Uber is certainly not going to take an accusation of drunk driving lightly, so if you even suspected that a rider reported this to Uber you should have disputed that claim immediately.

Sounds like Uber didn't respond to your emails because you came at them likely a raving lunatic. In all likeliness, they responded at least once (they usually respond to all emails at least once), and you didn't like the first response and pressed the issue the wrong way.

If there's a lesson to be learned here, I think it's that we should always take as much of a pause as needed to regain a level-headed thought process before contacting Uber. You need to approach them with a story that is completely detailed and consistent. If what you are saying to them is the truth and you convey the information in a professional, adult manner that suggests you have confidence in what you are saying, you will usually get what you are asking for if it is reasonable. Heck, the truth doesn't even necessarily matter as much as the rest. Their customer service reps WILL push your buttons. Don't take the bait.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> Guarantees for me are a goal to beat, why would I be happy making the minimum?


Well if it surges nicely and I get a long run that's about the only way to beat them without driving a ton of miles. If I can get short trips and low miles I'm ahead of the game.

For instance last night 4 to 8pm I drove less than 25 miles (including dead) to take 7 trips. I needed 6. Also one cancel. It was pretty busy with short runs. My total before guarantees (net from Uber) was about $35, including the cancel. I should get about $48 in guarantee money.

It would take a lot of non surge miles (likely including a lot of dead miles) to make that up. Now if it surges and I'm IN it and get lucky which happened during the 8 - midnight guarantee then I'll take it. But that doesn't happen as much these days.

For me, driving ANY none surge miles unless it's to go somewhere I already want to go is not worth it. I'd rather take home $80 and drive 40 miles and NOT depreciate my car than take home $100 by driving all over the place.

Also, the less miles the less risk of a wreck.

It IS a crap shoot trying a guarantee. But I get them about 90% of the time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I lied. Was not as much as I thought. The $4.80 is a cancel. Here's last night 4 to 8pm. Guarantee was $26 per hour. I usually don't work less than $28 but I was already in town so...
> 
> Anyway typical short trips.
> View attachment 8678


min trips are the best
you were supposed to game it to 1 per hour
save time,money,energy and wear n tear, but still get decent pay
if you gonna work for your money (do as many trips as possible) then no reason to do the gurantees


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It would take a lot of non surge miles (likely including a lot of dead miles) to make that up. Now if it surges and I'm IN it and get lucky which happened during the 8 - midnight guarantee then I'll take it. But that doesn't happen as much these days.
> .


or game the guarantee to the min requirements
saves miles and wear n tear


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> min trips are the best
> you were supposed to game it to 1 per hour
> save time,money,energy and wear n tear, but still get decent pay
> if you gonna work for your money (do as many trips as possible) then no reason to do the gurantees


Did you not read what I wrote? Houston guarantees are NEVER one trip per hour.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 8694
> View attachment 8695
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote? Houston guarantees are NEVER one trip per hour.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
I see now
those gurantees are pointless
no way to game it because if you do the min trips you'll more often than not get close to the gurantee
plus ours allowed us to be in the boonies to the $$


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

LaMond said:


> Now my wife is fuming mad. She has called 20 folks she knows uses Uber for rides and asked them to give every driver that picks them up in the Phoenix area a 1 star rating to try to destroy Uber in Phoenix by getting all drivers deactivated.


This will not destroy Uber at all, but it may put in jeopardy the livelihood your fellow drivers. Not a good thing to do.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LaMond said:


> I drive a mix of hours but mainly the rides come at night when the bar rush is on. I know I had one drunk customer ask me what I had been drinking and I told him I don't drink and he got ticked off. I am sure he gave me a 1 star. He even reported me to Uber saying he thought I was drunk. I haven't drank for 21 years! The first couple of days were shaking as I was not familiar with Scottsdale AZ and had to learn my way around. I learn fairly fast and started to get to know the areas that the hot spots were in.
> 
> I would not be one bit surprised if a few of the first customer had given me a low rating. After all it is hard to get 5 stars if you don't know the area you are working in. Something I learned very fast that when driving for Uber you must learn the area. So I did.


Come drive the IE, OC, LA market, good luck learning an area, last night I started in riverside city, 3 hours I was in long Beach, a few hours later I was in Manhattan Beach, I ended the night at 3am in encino..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

To receive the guaranteed fares, you must:

1. Drive every alternate Thursday divisible by seven.
2. Must be online for forty-eight minutes of every hour logged on. However, if it rains, must be on line for fifty eight minutes of every hour logged in. If it is a Wednesday or a Trash Pick Up Day in Georgetown, must be online for sixty three minutes of every hour logged in. Do not tell us that there are only sixty minutes in an hour. We are Uber. Government Laws are not the only laws that we can ignore.
3. If it rains only during the morning Rush Hour, must be on line for a minimum of fifty two minutes each hour, or fraction thereof, between the hours of 1438-1711. If it rains both Rush Hours, the requirement for the hours 1438-1711 is waived, unless it is a Monday following a Sunday where the sun sets before 1913. Provided, homwever, that you are on line and carrying a trip at precisely 1227 of the day on which you expect to collect the guaranteed fare.
4. If the Nationals are playing on the day that you expect to collect fare guarantees, you must be within eight blocks of the park and accept all requests that we send you, even if you have already accepted a request. Provided, however, that you actively offer each passenger gum, candy, mints, water, tissues and a charger. Anyone offering a passenger a Kit-Kat bar faces immediate de-activation, even in the middle of a trip.


Fizzbinn, anyone?


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


I didn't read all the other comments but her plan is brilliant in fact have a bunch of friends sign up and use your code and get $5 everytime lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> I see now
> those gurantees are pointless
> no way to game it because if you do the min trips you'll more often than not get close to the gurantee
> plus ours allowed us to be in the boonies to the $$


Actually unless you get a nice long surge trip you can easily be way under the guarantee. Many minimum trips in the "busy" areas. Used to be I would beat the guarantee more often than not but there's less surging theses days.

The problem is if it's slow you're pretty screwed either way. I'm very picky about when I work these days. Lucky for me I'm not dependent on uber.


----------



## ChanaB (May 30, 2015)

I have tried to stay out of this conversation. I am not a driver but a passenger. LaMond and his wife both are personal friends of mine. I have seen may of you call his wife filthy names as well as basically say he is less than a man. He did start to get nasty but not until many of you did. I don't blame him one bit. Now it is my time to call you out.

LaMond has taken care of his wife who is battling a disease for which there is no cure only insurmountable pain. He would not say anything to any of you regarding that as he saw it as none of anyone's business. The disease is one that more than 50% of all who get it commit suicide within one year yet she has suffered with it for more than 24 years. That did no stop him from taking her to be his wife.

Those of you that wish to judge her need to think of how you would feel if you were having your limbs cut off every second of every day. That is the pain she suffers.

Many have claimed he is less than a man by not throwing her out on her ass. I think that is a very cold thing for anyone to do whether a person suffers in pain or anything else or not. The fact is it makes him more of a man that he was willing to fight back for his wife.

I was one of the people she called asking that I give drivers a 1 star here in Phoenix. I also tried to help defuse the situation. That was not something I was comfortable in doing but seeing how all of you have behaved am rethinking my thoughts. Not saying I am doing it just saying I am rethinking it.

For those of you that wanted to insinuate that LaMond must be a rude and quite frankly mean person you could not be more wrong. He and his wife both every year open their house up on Thanksgiving to any and all that have nowhere else to go and feeds them without often times getting even a thank you. They have done this for years now. At Christmas they play secret Santa handing out $100 bills to those less fortunate.


I do want to thank of you however. As his wife finally got LaMond to do an early retirement.

I don't often use Uber or any other service. I use it only when my car is being serviced or there is a special event going on around me and I do not want to be bother with the traffic. I used to use cabs but switched to Uber as I thought the quality of driver would better. I think I may have made a mistake in that judgement.

So now you all have fun. I won't be back either.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ChanaB said:


> I have tried to stay out of this conversation. I am not a driver but a passenger. LaMond and his wife both are personal friends of mine. I have seen may of you call his wife filthy names as well as basically say he is less than a man. He did start to get nasty but not until many of you did. I don't blame him one bit. Now it is my time to call you out.
> 
> LaMond has taken care of his wife who is battling a disease for which there is no cure only insurmountable pain. He would not say anything to any of you regarding that as he saw it as none of anyone's business. The disease is one that more than 50% of all who get it commit suicide within one year yet she has suffered with it for more than 24 years. That did no stop him from taking her to be his wife.
> 
> ...


I don't get it, what's the point of you coming here again?

He was deactivated. Go email uber, there's nothing we can do about it here.

This is a message board. we can only give advice to try and help.

If the help isn't satisfactory, then move on. We can't say anything different than what is feasible.

In conclusion, I'm happy you left and won't be posting any longer because there was no value added in your post and you have wasted everyone's time posting that dribble


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well this topic took a bad turn


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You should stop opening doors. Very few UberX Drivers open doors. It's prolly making your pax uncomfortable too, since most of em are likely lot younger than you.


That's what I was thinking too. As far as I'm concerned, Über doesn't pay me enough for a nicety like opening the door for passengers.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

djino said:


> I often get low stared because I didn't anticipate traffic which should have pushed me to take another route that would have added more miles to the trip and end up being low started anyways due to an ineffficient route. lol. You should know that Uber PAX are an entitled bunch and will likely low star you for many things out of a driver's control.
> 
> djino


What I notice is that the more Surge Pricing money I make, the lower my weekly rating. Basically the pax is taking it out on me that they had to pay more. Something which I have absolutely no control over.

I don't know about Über's management in Phoenix, but here in Toronto, the GM told me that when a pax gives a driver 1 star, they try and reach out to the pax to ask them what happened. If the pax doesn't respond or they give some lame-ass excuse (I think the Surge Price was too high, driver took a detour because of construction, driver didn't climb in the back seat with me and give me a ********), then they don't really take those 1 star trips into consideration when assessing a driver.

My adult daughter took Über to work one morning and the driver deliberately tried to drive all kinds of ways to run up the fare. She ended up paying $10 more than she should have. She gave the driver 1 star (which he truly deserved) and Über emailed her to ask what happened. She told them and they responded that they would deal with the driver.

My own overall rating as of this writing is 4.62 which isn't all that great, but I have never been contacted by Über for any issues. I've been driving since last December and I have 650 rides on my record.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 8694
> View attachment 8695
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote? Houston guarantees are NEVER one trip per hour.


I know guys in SF that play the game and after qualifying they switch


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you have to be pretty bad driver/attitude to score that low of a rating after 49 rides.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> you have to be pretty bad driver/attitude to score that low of a rating after 49 rides.


to be fair, some pax in some places just rate anything
especially if they dont receive a free drink or mint on the trip


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pax rate on the price of the ride. If they feel it was too high they will rate you low. Has nothing to do with the drive


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


So you dont tell enough ... but indeed you start at a 5.

I am older than you so one suggestion to get your ratings up is to drive business people to work in the morning or early Saturday and Sunday to brunch- I always get 5's. (It does appear that you drive during the day) It is the late evening folks who appear to be a little more critical(or cant push the 5 star rating - I cant figure out which).

Secondly, I would consider that you may be doing something that is a source of concern.

Are you truly a safe driver?
are you always pleasant (no swearing or complaining)- dont be judgemental about lifestyles
Well dressed?
Clean smelling car (If you are a smoker, than your clothes may be doing you in - if you are a smoker no smoking in your car under any circumstances)
Open the windows between drunken fares to refresh the air
needless to say flirting is the quickest way to get canned. I tell my female riders to give a 1 star rating to drivers who make them uncomfortable because I want them off the road.
Use the navigator but offer them the option to direct if they know the best way home.

good luck


----------



## Webmasters Pride (Jun 12, 2015)

Too many disgruntle drivers and riders out there.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> That's what I was thinking too. As far as I'm concerned, Über doesn't pay me enough for a nicety like opening the door for passengers.


^^^
Except maybe in the case of door slammers who close it so hard it almost blows out the glass.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

LaMond said:


> Impossible. She makes about $1500 a week doing her own business. She has to use me, Taxi cabs and other Uber drivers to get her around as she is physically incapable of driving any more. She does not want me to work any more. She wants me to take an early retirement. I could do that but I want to work. That is why I chose Uber. I can work when I want. She is just upset as she feels I have been treated wrong.
> 
> I am lucky to have a wife that cares so much if someone treats me bad in her opinion. Not many men have a wife that truly stands behind their husband.
> 
> She has calmed down quite a bit but now is on me even more to take the early retirement. LOL


I think your confused about your wife not wanting you to work. She wouldn't of gotten so upset about you losing your uber gig if she wanted to take care of a grown man.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

LaMond said:


> Yesterday I got an email saying I had been deactivated due to ratings being at 4.4. They say I have to take a class that costs $50 to show I have taken steps to improve my ratings. WTF? They start me with a zero rating and each week I have gotten it up.
> 
> I took much of last week off as my wife had gotten very sick and needed me home to assist her. Otherwise I more than likely could have gotten it to the 4.6.
> 
> ...


Well, at least your wife has balls!


----------



## Cquebe3 (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't know about you guys but I LOVE cheese


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

LaMond said:


> To date I have given only 49 rides. Since I did not have but 3 rides last week and I know for a fact all gave me 5 stars and my rating has dropped even more.
> 
> I have driven for years and know how to treat people. I keep my car extremely clean inside and out. I am a clean freak and even one smudge drives me nuts. I open doors for each pax and ask them if they have a preferred route or want me to use the GPS instead. I ask what music they prefer.
> 
> ...


Your rating registers as zero for the 1 day option on your dashboard unless and until you receive your first rating. In other words, it's not really a zero. You just don't have a rating "average" yet. As soon as someone rates you, your rating begins at 5. So on that first ride, if someone rated you a 4, then your 1 day average rating would be 4. If your next rider rated you 5, then you're average 1 day rating would be 4.5. Your rating starts at 5, bud.


----------



## ODetc (Jun 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Drivers start out at 5.0
> 
> There is a grace period of first 40 rides. After that, a New Driver's Star Rating becomes actionable by Uber if it is below 4.6 . In many markets, Uber will give Drivers a 2 week probationary period to bring their Rating above 4.6 . Ask that your emails be escalated to a Driver Operations manager. Or visit your local Phoenix Uber office, if there is one.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Did not know that there is a grace period.


----------

